#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-23
 * Linden940 is away: going to go play with the dragon
 * Linden940 is back (gone 12:17:50)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-03-17
<thebwt> Good morning Texas
 * thebwt thinks he'll start just chatting the channel randomly seeing if we can shake any sort of conversation out of us.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-03-22
<dvanstone> anyone home
